# cannon mx310 error 5100



## lonestarjenn (Jun 2, 2009)

my all-in-one mx310 printer/fax/copier makes a terrible sound and pulls the paper down way too far. then i get an error-check printer 5100 and the yellow light blinks alternatly with the green power light. I downloaded a program clled registry easy for free that scans for registry errors and then you have to pay to let them fix it!!! Any other suggestions?


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

If its making noise it is definately not a registry/software issue. I would believe it is a misfeeding/carriage/calibration issue. Actually i just checked on google and its a carriage error and you would be looking for something obstructing the way such as a piece of paper or a staple.


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

I second that, I have fixed a number of Canon Printers with this error, it is a jam in the cleaning mechanism in the carriage system, usually something is caught in there somewhere, or it jams for no good reason. If you can't find anything jamming it, try moving the print carriage over out of the way and moving the cleaning mechanism by hand a few times. I've unstuck most this way, sometimes they just need help to get going again.


----------



## lonestarjenn (Jun 2, 2009)

I am looking at the inside and am not sure what the cleaning mechinism is. Could you show me a picture or diagram?
lonestarjenn


----------



## WillowRaven (May 19, 2011)

We (husband and I) are also having this problem, however we are unable to determine what the cleaning mechanism looks like or where it is located. Can anyone provide some information on it, or give a screenshot of what it looks like or what to look for ? It would be very greatly appreciated!!​


----------



## jkhes (Oct 2, 2011)

An informative article about Error 5100.


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

It seems to be that there is some hardware problem with your printer due to this it makes noise.


----------

